# Person of Interest: The Complete Fifth and Final Season ON BLU-RAY™ AND DVD July 19, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> RELEASES
> 
> ...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I programmed my DVR to record this final season and at 8:49 we lost power for the next 90 minutes. Ugh... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

